# Originals Drumline OUT NOW!



## Spitfire Team (Dec 16, 2020)

The spirit of the stadium. An extensively sampled collection of marching band percussion, made in collaboration with Bleeding Fingers and performed by world champion drum corps, the Blue Devils. 

Just £29 / $29 / 29

Learn more: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/originals/#drumline


----------



## José Herring (Dec 16, 2020)

Marching band or military percussion? hmmm....could be interesting.


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Dec 16, 2020)

Drumline! Woop woop!


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Dec 16, 2020)

I'd go for military drums! I use the ones in BBCSO regularly.


----------



## constaneum (Dec 16, 2020)

seems more like a marching band percussion to me. nice.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Dec 16, 2020)

Holy crap! (But exciting!)
Here we go again.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Dec 17, 2020)

OK it's now live on the Spitfire website -- had to do some digging but found the user manual



https://d1t3zg51rvnesz.cloudfront.net/p/files/product-manuals/3400/1608053496/Drumline.pdf


----------



## Stringtree (Dec 17, 2020)

Insanely cool! I've been wanting this. 

And best of all, it's 29 Euros. Lol.


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Dec 17, 2020)

called it! This is great!


----------



## Beans (Dec 17, 2020)

Now _this_ is a really good idea for an Originals release.


----------



## JonS (Dec 17, 2020)

Spitfire Team said:


>



Sounds terrific!!! Fantastic price!!!


----------



## Thudinthenight (Dec 17, 2020)

I read the FAQ and articulations list... but need more info: does this have multi-sampled singular hits for the instruments? Or just pre-recorded phrases? I want to pick this up if it's something that can be controlled via a drum trigger... though it sounds like a dedicated marching drum corps VST would be better for that.


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Dec 17, 2020)

Thudinthenight said:


> I read the FAQ and articulations list... but need more info: does this have multi-sampled singular hits for the instruments? Or just pre-recorded phrases? I want to pick this up if it's something that can be controlled via a drum trigger... though it sounds like a dedicated marching drum corps VST would be better for that.


Virtual Drumline. Nuff said.


----------



## Thudinthenight (Dec 17, 2020)

Jacob Fanto said:


> Virtual Drumline. Nuff said.



Having played in drumlines I'm looking for a little more detail... though for $29 the risk is low!

The promo video shows a preset called "Drum kit mapping" which sounds promising. If I can turn my v-drums into a set of quads that would be killer.


----------



## dylanmixer (Dec 17, 2020)

Partnered with the Blue Devils! Awesome. As a drumline guy and DCI fan, this is exciting.


----------



## christianhenson (Dec 17, 2020)

Thudinthenight said:


> I read the FAQ and articulations list... but need more info: does this have multi-sampled singular hits for the instruments? Or just pre-recorded phrases? I want to pick this up if it's something that can be controlled via a drum trigger... though it sounds like a dedicated marching drum corps VST would be better for that.


Hi there this isn’t a loops library it’s deep sampled multi kits.


----------



## Thudinthenight (Dec 17, 2020)

christianhenson said:


> Hi there this isn’t a loops library it’s deep sampled multi kits.



Perfect! 

Now also get a pipe band drum corps library going!


----------



## Stringtree (Dec 17, 2020)

Then this is exactly what I dreamed of. That sound. I will totally map them to my V-Drums.


----------



## Thudinthenight (Dec 17, 2020)

Just purchased. Waiting for the download notification. My v-drums are waiting! Time to get my flam drags back up to speed....


----------



## Thudinthenight (Dec 17, 2020)

Something to watch while we're waiting...




If I had to guess, the Spitfire library is probably members of the BD International corps, not the exact group shown above, as BD are a pretty large and comprehensive organization. I'm really glad to see this segment of percussion getting some attention!


----------



## Alex Fraser (Dec 17, 2020)

Oh..I love it. Great price too.
I predict the next 6 months of trailer releases will have these spread like butter over everything.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 17, 2020)

The definition of "Original" - and at the Newman stage! Wonder if Spitfire will continue to record in LA now. Very cool!


----------



## Stringtree (Dec 17, 2020)

This is a kind of music that's a part of my deep past. How many hours spent on a field, tracing patterns and playing my heart out, hearing the roar of the crowds in the stands, looking blearily into the lights as the winners were announced, or as the silken flags crumpled to the ground.

Thanks, Spitfire. Full circle. Press on. So happy today.


----------



## ag75 (Dec 17, 2020)

It's like they read my mind! I was JUST trying to figure out where to buy a drum line library. I've been obsessed with this Katie Perry song "Never Really Over" (No judging!) that uses drum corps snares. These would work well on a track like this.


----------



## babylonwaves (Dec 17, 2020)

she's not the only one ...


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Dec 17, 2020)

babylonwaves said:


> she's not the only one ...


----------



## dylanmixer (Dec 17, 2020)

It won't replace Virtual Drumline but I'll gladly drop the $29 for it. It does sound nice.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Dec 17, 2020)

Very cool! More a Phantom Regiment fan myself, but BD's drumline is top notch!


----------



## Mike Marino (Dec 17, 2020)

I like the sound of this library. Not as 'crispy' as SL's Rumble but much more fullness in sound. A much better capture of an ensemble feel as it relates to the snares and tenors (particularly with the RRs and rimshots).

SL's Rumble (imo) has little more sharpness and crispness to the attack of the drums (recorded at Skywalker Sound) whereas SF's Drumline has more roundness and body to the sound. I also feel that Rumble lacks a MP layer...which makes it very difficult to program lower velocity phrases, particularly with as it relates to the accent/tap dynamics. Use of the modwheel with SF is likely to take care of that problem (or at least get things a lot closer).

However...unless I'm doing something wrong, it sounds like SF only sampled three (out of six) of the tenor drums??? Sounds like drum 4, drum 2, and the 8" spock drum. Don't know why all six drums aren't in the library....

Almost. Bummer...

Hard to argue the value at $29 though. If you're writing some drumline beats or drumline-esque stuff into your music this is likely the tool you're after. If you're looking to write more standard drumline music (drum corps/indoor/etc) you'll likely get stymied with only use of the left side of the tenors.


----------



## Thudinthenight (Dec 17, 2020)

So far I'm impressed... it translates very well to playing expressively on a pad.
Here's a short snippet, which answers the question "can it do Scottish drumming", I think it translates pretty well. For this sound file I just used the "Kit mapping" preset and played on my Roland TD-17kvx, keeping time with the kick drum. Some of the intricate flam licks didn't come out quite right, but I think that's more due to triggering by the Roland pad rather than the library.

It starts off with two buzz rolls (traditional pipe band intro), and the rolls are very usable (as long as room mics are turned up), something that lesser drum libraries have problems with.

The audio has a little bit of compression and gain in Logic, and I had to use a MIDI velocity map because the MIDI triggering seems to output low velocity amounts.

Nice job, Spitfire!


----------



## christianhenson (Dec 17, 2020)

Being someone who lives in Edinburgh I can attest this is an excellent rendition of this style.


----------



## Thudinthenight (Dec 17, 2020)

christianhenson said:


> Being someone who lives in Edinburgh I can attest this is an excellent rendition of this style.



Thanks Christian! I have a number of friends who regularly compete in Glasgow at the World Pipe Band Championships. I’ve never been there myself but I do try to keep up from across the pond!


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 17, 2020)

true story: I was in the school marching band when i think I was 13 or 14 and drove the supervisor totally bonkers,lol 😂
I’d play totally in time but walk (march) totally out of time,he’d complain and I’d be looking at him like asshole I’m playing IN TIME!
I guess he didn’t know we were smoking weed and dropping acid most of the time,lol
At one point I freaked him out so much he called my Mom one night complaining that he thought it was inappropriate that I wore heavy duty hiking boots to school my Mom (who was also a teacher)she proceeded to tell him to fuck off! who the hell was he to critique anyone’s choice of shoes? lol 😂

*back to our regular scheduled programming*

Yeah this “Originals”library looks really cool! 👍


----------



## Rory (Dec 17, 2020)

Thudinthenight said:


> Something to watch while we're waiting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks. I know nothing about drumlines, but that video is a lot of fun. Gave me a smile


----------



## JonS (Dec 17, 2020)

Spitfire Team said:


> The spirit of the stadium. An extensively sampled collection of marching band percussion, made in collaboration with Bleeding Fingers and performed by world champion drum corps, the Blue Devils.
> 
> Just £29 / $29 / 29
> 
> Learn more: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/originals/#drumline



What a fantastic addition to the Spitfire family!!!


----------



## nowimhere (Dec 17, 2020)

I was just saying this would be great for the bagpipes I just got


----------



## styledelk (Dec 17, 2020)

I really need a deep sampled mellophone now.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 17, 2020)

Homay's demo track is brilliant per usual. Great drum programming.


----------



## Mike Marino (Dec 17, 2020)

@christianhenson: Is there a reason why only three of the six tenor drums made it into this library? Sounds as if only the three drums on the player's left were included here.


----------



## nowimhere (Dec 17, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Homay's demo track is brilliant per usual. Great drum programming.


Right? Homay is just brilliant. I love all of her videos.
Shes pretty cute too haha


----------



## axb312 (Dec 17, 2020)

christianhenson said:


> Being someone who lives in Edinburgh I can attest this is an excellent rendition of this style.



Hi Christian ,

How many dynamic layers and RRs does this have?


----------



## VSriHarsha (Dec 17, 2020)

Wow! They got the Blue Devils on the Newman Stage. They’re changing spaces I like that.

I see it’s perfect for Orchestral Scores.


----------



## Jacob Cadmus (Dec 18, 2020)

Nice! One of the few SF libraries that I feel like I must have. 

I hope someday the Cavaliers get sampled. This was one of my all-time favorite DCI shows ever -


----------



## Hunter123 (Dec 18, 2020)

ag75 said:


> It's like they read my mind! I was JUST trying to figure out where to buy a drum line library. I've been obsessed with this Katie Perry song "Never Really Over" (No judging!) that uses drum corps snares. These would work well on a track like this.




To me this sounds like the That Sound Drumline samples


----------



## Mike Marino (Dec 18, 2020)

Hunter123 said:


> To me this sounds like the That Sound Drumline samples



The THAT SOUND samples were recorded in Nashville, TN (I believe) and performed by members of the WGI drumline Music City Mystique (if I'm not mistaken).

Music City uses Pearl Drums while Blue Devils used custom System Blue drums so there are some differences in sound and character of the drums between those two groups (or rather those brands). I think the similarity in sound between THAT SOUND and Drumline is how well both captured the ensemble feel of the sections (using enough players and leaving in the imperfections).


----------



## Mike Marino (Dec 18, 2020)

A couple of quick modern drumline examples.

Spitfire Drumline by itself, snares and basses only since the tenors are incomplete:
https://app.box.com/s/db9vgd0jzy5vscri4xfd3g91tpqpy1c6
Same example when layered with Sample Logic's Rumble (which also recorded the Blue Devils drumline, but at Skywalker Sound). I've layered in Rumble's snares and basses, also including their tenors and cymbals:
https://app.box.com/s/c7n3mp3v81mjw6nse5vit2zpyh9wyhs3
SF only example uses just a bit of EQ, mainly cutting lows and pushing up the top end a touch with the snares; cutting some lows, a touch of mid scoop, and a slight boost on the highs with the basses.


----------



## Hunter123 (Dec 18, 2020)

Mike Marino said:


> The THAT SOUND samples were recorded in Nashville, TN (I believe) and performed by members of the WGI drumline Music City Mystique (if I'm not mistaken).
> 
> Music City uses Pearl Drums while Blue Devils used custom System Blue drums so there are some differences in sound and character of the drums between those two groups (or rather those brands). I think the similarity in sound between THAT SOUND and Drumline is how well both captured the ensemble feel of the sections (using enough players and leaving in the imperfections).


I completely agree with you, to be clear I was referring to the drums in the Katy Perry track sounding like the That Sound Drums.


----------



## Mike Marino (Dec 18, 2020)

Hunter123 said:


> I completely agree with you, to be clear I was referring to the drums in the Katy Perry track sounding like the That Sound Drums.


Ah, sorry about that.


----------



## axb312 (Dec 18, 2020)

How many dynamic layers and RRs?


----------



## el-bo (Dec 18, 2020)

Sounds great. To anyone that has it, how is it mapped? Are the hits mirrored, or repeated at at their respective higher/lower octaves?

Thanks


----------



## Mike Marino (Dec 18, 2020)

el-bo said:


> Sounds great. To anyone that has it, how is it mapped? Are the hits mirrored, or repeated at at their respective higher/lower octaves?
> 
> Thanks


Mirrored in different octaves. So, for example, articulation 1 can be found on C2 and C4, articulation 2 on D2 and D4, etc etc. You can also control the tightness of the performance within the ensemble (which is CC assignable).


----------



## Yogevs (Dec 18, 2020)

I didn't really get it from the library name. At all. I actually thought it was kind of stupid.
Then listened to Homay's Initiation demo track. Sounds amazing.


----------



## Rory (Dec 18, 2020)

Mike Marino said:


> A couple of quick modern drumline examples.
> 
> Spitfire Drumline by itself, snares and basses only since the tenors are incomplete:
> https://app.box.com/s/db9vgd0jzy5vscri4xfd3g91tpqpy1c6
> ...



Bit of a difference in price 

Sample Logic Rumble: US$299.99
Spitfire Originals Drumline: $29


----------



## Mike Marino (Dec 18, 2020)

Rory said:


> Bit of a difference in price
> 
> Sample Logic Rumble: US$299.99
> Spitfire Originals Drumline: $29


Yeah. I'm not sure I understand. I'm not pitting the two against each other. I'm saying you can use them in conjunction (if you own both) because they utilize the same drumline who utilizes a consistent tuning scheme across their instruments. They can be complimentary....if you own them both.

But I'm also saying if you're writing modern drumline music (which would normally require utilizing a full set of tenor drums....4-6 drums) they were sampled incompletely for SF's Drumline library. So you'd need to use something else to supplement....and...again, there happens to be another library on the market utilizing the same drumline.

I bought Rumble years ago for $30 on Amazon (new, in the box). There's zero chance I'd buy it today for $300. But since I also have Rumble my go-to sound would be using SF Drumline and filling in the tenor drum voice with Rumble because it's completely sampled there and not with SF's new release. That's all those short demos were showing (or attempting to show).

Am I making sense?


----------



## el-bo (Dec 18, 2020)

Mike Marino said:


> Mirrored in different octaves. So, for example, articulation 1 can be found on C2 and C4, articulation 2 on D2 and D4, etc etc. You can also control the tightness of the performance within the ensemble (which is CC assignable).



Thanks for the reply!

I do think we might be thinking of mirrored in different ways, however. I'm referring to it as in fanning-out from a centre position e.g the left stroke/hit of art1 would be on C1, with the corresponding right hit/stroke on E1. Left (Art2) would B0, Right on F1, and so on...until the hands were furthest apart on the last articulation.

This is how it's done in 'Flying Hand Percussion', and prefer it. Of course, thinking about it, there's no way this small Spitfire instrument has some many alternate hits (or does it?).

Either way, not a show-stopper.

I suppose, by the time I can afford to buy it I'll have seen some full play-through videos 

Thanks, again


----------



## Mike Marino (Dec 18, 2020)

el-bo said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> I do think we might be thinking of mirrored in different ways, however. I'm referring to it as in fanning-out from a centre position e.g the left stroke/hit of art1 would be on C1, with the corresponding right hit/stroke on E1. Left (Art2) would B0, Right on F1, and so on...until the hands were furthest apart on the last articulation.
> 
> ...


Ahhhh, I see. I'm not sure if the samples themselves are of right and left hand attacks but each articulation is set up in a hands-apart approach, moving up the keyboard.


----------



## Cathbad (Dec 18, 2020)

VSriHarsha said:


> They’re changing spaces I like that.



Changing genres too...


----------



## el-bo (Dec 18, 2020)

Mike Marino said:


> Ahhhh, I see. I'm not sure if the samples themselves are of right and left hand attacks but each articulation is set up in a hands-apart approach, moving up the keyboard.



If they didn't sample left and right as distinct elements, then at least they've probably processed the samples in such a way as to avoid any phasing issues.

Anyway...thanks for posting that extra screenshot. Seems they've sampled it deeply enough to cover most sensibilities.

Thanks


----------



## VSriHarsha (Dec 18, 2020)

Cathbad said:


> Changing genres too...


Well.....I think it suits best for Orchestral Music, to me.


----------



## Nicolas Felix (Dec 23, 2020)

@christianhenson This sounds amazing guys! Would 100% also buy if you sampled the full band!


----------



## axb312 (Dec 23, 2020)

@Spitfire Team @SpitfireSupport How many dynamic layers and RRs does this have ?


----------



## paularthur (Dec 24, 2020)

axb312 said:


> @Spitfire Team @SpitfireSupport How many dynamic layers and RRs does this have ?


..came here just to inquire about this.


----------

